# Occupation Ceiling Reached



## JasonP (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,

I have just submitted my EOI recently, but noticed that my nominated occupation is almost full. My nominated occupation is Mechanical Engineer.

Any info on when SOL list will open for more invitation again?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JasonP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI recently, but noticed that my nominated occupation is almost full. My nominated occupation is Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> Any info on when SOL list will open for more invitation again?


If you have 65+ points , probably you get it in the next round. Unfortunately there are just 28 invites pending for this financial year. The occupation ceilings will be reset in July.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi All, 

We are in process of applying Australia PR through state sponsorship, with ANZSCO Code- 263213 ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER , we do have a positive ACS for this. just wanted to know if there is any website which bears the information of total availability for this occupation state wise. I have been trying to find this info for a long while but landed up only in the state sites. Would be great if some experts help me out on this. 

next, through online forums i understood that in July they will again rework on the CSOL and given new requirements state wise, is that so.? is it better to wait till july and see. 

Our skill assessment was done for a occupation which was in the CSOL and not in SOL list, so i can only apply for 190 and not for 189 , am i correct?

Looking for some experts comments, 

Thanks in advance
Prem


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mithung said:


> If you have 65+ points , probably you get it in the next round. Unfortunately there are just 28 invites pending for this financial year. The occupation ceilings will be reset in July.


Hi , 

From where did you get the information of available invites for a particular anzscod

Thanks 
Prem


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

visit https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect; you will see occupation ceiling tab


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

Mithung said:


> If you have 65+ points , probably you get it in the next round. Unfortunately there are just 28 invites pending for this financial year. The occupation ceilings will be reset in July.


My SOL 263111 has reached its ceiling too. So, if its reset in July, does it mean I still have the chamce to get invited? I submitted EOI (visa 189) with 65 points last May 12, by the way.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are in process of applying Australia PR through state sponsorship, with ANZSCO Code- 263213 ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER , we do have a positive ACS for this. just wanted to know if there is any website which bears the information of total availability for this occupation state wise. I have been trying to find this info for a long while but landed up only in the state sites. Would be great if some experts help me out on this.
> 
> ...



Some states mention on their website ,
number of available slots for 190 
Some states don't

Forexample, NSW FY 201-2016 ,190 available seats are 4000, up to now almost 3000+ filled.

You check state specific websites.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabetrotter said:


> My SOL 263111 has reached its ceiling too. So, if its reset in July, does it mean I still have the chamce to get invited? I submitted EOI (visa 189) with 65 points last May 12, by the way.


Yes, if your occupation has reached its ceiling, you will no loner receive an invite until June 30. You will receive in July. You may have to wait depending upon the backlog.


----------



## Axeem (May 12, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Yes, if your occupation has reached its ceiling, you will no loner receive an invite until June 30. You will receive in July. You may have to wait depending upon the backlog.


What is the ceiling of NSW? Can we have the link please. My occupation ceiling is 1000 where only 80 odd visas are issued yet. Should I expect a grant in June?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Axeem said:


> What is the ceiling of NSW? Can we have the link please. My occupation ceiling is 1000 where only 80 odd visas are issued yet. Should I expect a grant in June?


Ceiling is for invitation rounds only and not for grants.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Some states mention on their website ,
> number of available slots for 190
> Some states don't
> 
> ...


Hi, I wanted to check the occupation availability left for 2015-2016 for ANZSCO 261312 in Victoria and NSW. Can you please help me out how to check this? I have checked NSW and Victoria website but could not find this information. Please help me with this.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Hi, I wanted to check the occupation availability left for 2015-2016 for ANZSCO 261312 in Victoria and NSW. Can you please help me out how to check this? I have checked NSW and Victoria website but could not find this information. Please help me with this.


I am talking about 190 SS Visa for NSW and VIC.


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are in process of applying Australia PR through state sponsorship, with ANZSCO Code- 263213 ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER , we do have a positive ACS for this. just wanted to know if there is any website which bears the information of total availability for this occupation state wise. I have been trying to find this info for a long while but landed up only in the state sites. Would be great if some experts help me out on this.
> 
> ...


Hi prem,

I've started my PR process this month with ANZSCO code 263213. I have the same question as yours. Did you get the clarification on this. SA is the only option for this ANZSCO or can we apply for VICTORIA as well. As per job websites SA does not have IT jobs as per this ANZSCO.

Would appreciate reply from experts as well.


----------



## Amneet Singh (May 17, 2017)

Hi Bro, my occupation is mechanical engineer, I'm having 65 points without claiming work exp. points. I just need to go through the assessment phase. I've based my career episodes on the my degree. will it be fine without a doubt and not showing exp will not bring me -ve assessment?


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Amneet Singh said:


> Hi Bro, my occupation is mechanical engineer, I'm having 65 points without claiming work exp. points. I just need to go through the assessment phase. I've based my career episodes on the my degree. will it be fine without a doubt and not showing exp will not bring me -ve assessment?


You'll get positively assessed as mechanical if cdr is good, all my career episodes were based on college projects and I got positively assessed. But isn't mechanical cut off 70?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Amneet Singh (May 17, 2017)

I'll lodge EOI in july. Bro can I get you contact number? I need to talk to you


----------

